# Were is everyone getting rims from? Seems like a challenge to find.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

It can be feast or famine in the want ads. So look on Craigslist, car-parts.com and any local salvage yards. Most yards refinish them and sell for between $75-100 in my experience.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

My second set of 16" aluminum stockers was bought off ebay and picked up locally at LQM warehouse. Using them as my winter wheels with some blizzaks


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Facebook Marketplace or Craigs List. When you search, use different terms like "Cruze wheel", "Cruze rim", etc. Also, use the wheel bolt pattern (5x105?), or even the tire size for your search.


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

Found some from Bnr actually..some 18's


----------



## Jes2014 (Aug 28, 2018)

I got my single 18" stock from originalwheels.com a bit pricey (250-275ea) but if u need 1 to match the existing stock rims that might be an option hope this helps


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Found my 16" spoke take-offs on ebay. Have seen other sets on facebook marketplace too. Usually $300-400 for wheels and tires.


----------

